# National Indoor Championships Louisville



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

Not 100% but think it is for junior archers only. You would have to shoot from your knees Howard


----------



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

You coming up to shoot the 450 round next Saturday


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

hdracer said:


> Can anyone pass on any info about the Pro/Am event scheduled Friday night? Registration? Fees? Format?
> 
> I sent an email to NFAA via their contact page two weeks ago but haven't received any type of reply.
> 
> Thanks.


You register there. I think in the past 25.00. Then you are paired with a pro. Moist of the time the there could be 3 Joe's and 1 pro on the bale. Your score and the pro for total. High score wins money. Kicker you will be shooting at the bunny size dot like on a field round at 20 yards. Last year they counted the x as 6.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

Appreciate the advice, nowheels...everybody funny, now you funny, too. Had already scheduled at Dustin's but I may stop up just for giggles. Dustin's is not holding the Flint round. If you guys are I'll shoot there.


----------



## Carbon Tracker (Jul 6, 2011)

Signed up my daughter the other day, looking forward to going.


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

format changes every year as far as what they shoot. they cant seem to make up their mind. usually $25. will start late so be prepared for that.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

hdracer said:


> Can anyone pass on any info about the Pro/Am event scheduled Friday night? Registration? Fees? Format?
> 
> I sent an email to NFAA via their contact page two weeks ago but haven't received any type of reply.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey there HD - 
Sorry I dont get out to AT as much as I used to, I missed your question. 

The Pro-Am will be Friday night 6:30pm
It's a BLUE face this year (just like the regular tournament face for the weekend)
5 ends shot for score, x counts as a 6. 
Add up your score and the Pro you are paired with and that's your "Pro-AM Team Score" for the event. 

We wont be using the Black and White face like in years past. It generates a fair amount of complaints and makes it troublesome for running the clock in the room. Lots of standing around and waiting. My goal is to move it along.
Expected time for completion is about 90 mins. We will be doing everything possible to start on time so people can get out to dinner or to bed at a decent hour. 

Please sign up early if possible, the field will be limited by space. Once it's full, it's full... it's sold out the last 3 years in a row I think. 

Thanks!
Chuck Cooley
NFAA Pro Chair


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Just wanted to add a little more detail - 

Practice with the Pro’s – Friday 4:00pm – 6:00pm (kids only)
Sign autographs for 60min, shoot for 60 min.

Pro-Am – Friday night 6:30 - *8:00 (approx.)
- 5 Spot Face (kids optional single spot, standard scoring, X = 6
- 5 Ends – scored X as 6, white as 5, blue as 3
- LIMITED to first 72 Pro’s and 216 Am’s. (288 max shooters)
- $25 per person
- NFAA Payback chart
- ONLINE preregistration available ( this is strongly encouraged please) – SPACE IS LIMITED!! (click on Pro-Am registration when the linked page pops up)
- On-Site Registration will close *sharp at 5PM Friday.

Link for Pro-Am and Event registration - https://www.nfaausa.com/tournament/indoor-national-championships/

Chuck Cooley
NFAA Pro Chair


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

chuck, thanks for the nice update on the nationals. Pete53


----------

